# Male Rat Names ッ



## mazzi.rat

Im getting 2 male rats! ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D
But, I cant think of another name that begins with M, because i am going to call 1 of them Milo [my-low]
So can anyone think of a name that rhymes with Milo (doesnt have to start with M if it rhymes.), or begins with M for me please??

Thanks ッ


----------



## mazzi.rat

any names anyone??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ??? ???


----------



## KassieRose

Rilo is a fun one : ) or Shilo


----------



## Autumnrose

How about max, or even Kylo?


----------



## Meep

Max, Magmus, Majik, Mark, Mars, Maddock, Myron, Morley, Mufasa, Morton, Morris, Martin.


----------



## NicsMama

moses? manly? Mr. M lol


----------



## mazzi.rat

Wow there are some really nice names there!!! its really hard to choose so i will wait untill i get the rat and then see which names suits him best;D


----------

